# 2010 World Predator Hunting Expo in Columbus Ohio



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone is going to the World Predator Hunting Expo next month in Columbus, OH? Here is the link to the site:

http://www.worldpredatorandhuntingexpo.com/

Looks like it should be a good show, but I won't have time to attend.

Anyone here going to be attending?


----------



## UltimatePredator (Jan 30, 2010)

We will be there this year. Come finds us if you are gonna be there!


----------



## Fox Commander (Jan 31, 2010)

If i can make it to there i will be sure to look you up ultimate predator.


----------



## BruceWilliams (Feb 7, 2010)

Went last year, but not going to make it this year. Going to be taking predator hunters out that week. Take care

Bruce


----------



## CGC Mitch (Feb 6, 2010)

yep well be there does anyone know im confused is it seperate from the deer expo


----------



## Stu3 (Feb 17, 2010)

I beleive it is at the fair grounds but in a different building from the deer expo. I hope to attend both.


----------



## gonefishn (Jan 28, 2010)

Yep, I will be going to both this year.


----------



## 223 WSSM (Jan 25, 2010)

I will be headed over to it and will be taking at least two of my hunting buddy's. I'll be driving a red 4 door Freightliner Sportchassis. If ya see the truck I'll be somewhere in side!!!


----------



## Admin (Jan 2, 2010)

If you're going, be sure to post in this thread:

http://www.predatortalk.com/about-site/277-do-you-want-tickets-world-predator-hunting-expo.html

We have 4 tickets to give away. No one has entered yet!!


----------



## gonefishn (Jan 28, 2010)

Sure do. I will take 4 tickets for the family.


----------



## Tony Tebbe (Feb 4, 2010)

I was planning on going. Was even supposed to speak again and have a booth, this year. But, I decided to decline and book a hunt during that weekend instead.

Tony


----------



## gonefishn (Jan 28, 2010)

Where do we enter for free tickets?


----------



## Admin (Jan 2, 2010)

gonefishn said:


> Where do we enter for free tickets?


RIGHT HERE <--- CLICK!


----------



## skinnerworldchamp08 (Feb 26, 2010)

I will be their I cant wait we had a blast in 08 and even took home the title and a great trophy . Look for us at our booth Ultimate Predator and TS Costom Calls we are looking forward to meeting some new faces for sure. God Bless SKINNER


----------

